# gun club to join in NY



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello to all...I am looking for a club to join in Dutchess or joining counties. I know some do not allow rifle or shotgun, I would like to be able to shoot long guns and pistols. 

The club websites are not that great. I have been doing some google searching and find some under construction and others just very little information. also looking for a inside view.

Any nformation would help.


----------



## johndl58 (Jan 30, 2009)

Rock, good thread. I'm a new handgun permit holder and have been wondering about this myself. I am in northern westchester and would love to find someplace convenient to the north or south of me.


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

johndl58 said:


> Rock, good thread. I'm a new handgun permit holder and have been wondering about this myself. I am in northern westchester and would love to find someplace convenient to the north or south of me.


Johndl58 I am orignally from northern Westchester myself. Cortlandt mannor area. I know there is a outdoor only range at blue mountain. I am not sure what you can and can not shoot. I do know it is state run and there is no membership, dues or time to put in. There is also a club in Tarrytown but a bit on the high end and I dont know the specifics.

Rock On


----------



## johndl58 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yup, was planning on going there when the weather gets nice. Is there still a place up the Taconic by you? I vaguely remember going there probably close to 20 years ago with a friend of mine.
As far as prices, I have no idea what it will cost to shoot somewhere that requires membership. Can you pay as you go? Do you have to join? Very much a newb.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Rockon, not knowing roughly where in dutchess, i would have a hard time with any places to suggest. Northeast (millerton) has a R&G Club. Also the Pawling Game Club Not sure of others. I Would like to know anymogre gun shops along the 22 corridor in that area. there is the one just south of 311 on 22 by putnam steel, and Safari Outfitters (which i cant afford) up by 82 and 44. Any others? I am in Columbia County, and there are a number of Clubs up this way.


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

so far I found a few places up here in dutchess 

Dutches county pistol association. seems like a good club but no long gun. 

There a e a few more but the web sites are not updated. they are very vague.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I will be getting into Woodbury Rod & Gun Club in Central Valley, NY at the March meeting. Its a nice club with reasonable dues ($100 a year). There is no indoor pistol range though.

I've been to Monroe - Chester Gun Club. They have a nicer setup, but its dues are a bit higher and its further from my house.

These are mostly for Orange County, but there might be some helpful information for Dutchess. Check out the "Links" sections.

Orange County Shooters

OCFS


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

niadhf said:


> Rockon, not knowing roughly where in dutchess, i would have a hard time with any places to suggest. Northeast (millerton) has a R&G Club. Also the Pawling Game Club Not sure of others. I Would like to know anymogre gun shops along the 22 corridor in that area. there is the one just south of 311 on 22 by putnam steel, and Safari Outfitters (which i cant afford) up by 82 and 44. Any others? I am in Columbia County, and there are a number of Clubs up this way.


I am in the beekamn area. I dont get over to the east side of the county...like pawling or into CT. The only shop I have found worth going to in Dutchess in in Wappinger falls. called collector rifle and gun. Great people and large selection. A bit cluttered. could use a cleanup also. I am still new so my info is green. Thanks man


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

kev74 said:


> I will be getting into Woodbury Rod & Gun Club in Central Valley, NY at the March meeting. Its a nice club with reasonable dues ($100 a year). There is no indoor pistol range though.
> 
> I've been to Monroe - Chester Gun Club. They have a nicer setup, but its dues are a bit higher and its further from my house.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the sites. I work just over the bridge in Newburgh and would be looking in that srea.

Also Thanks for the heads up on Thruway sporting goods. Awesome shop. Huge and great selection.


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

kev74 said:


> I will be getting into Woodbury Rod & Gun Club in Central Valley, NY at the March meeting. Its a nice club with reasonable dues ($100 a year). There is no indoor pistol range though.
> 
> I've been to Monroe - Chester Gun Club. They have a nicer setup, but its dues are a bit higher and its further from my house.
> 
> ...


Can you shoot rifle and shotgun there?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Woodbury has a combination rifle, shotgun, pistol range along with an archery range and trap/skeet range. They also have hunting land and stock fish. This is a laid back kind of club

Monroe/Chester has all of the above plus a 25 yard indoor pistol range and an upstate hunting preserve with a small house for members to use. 

There is also Blackrock Rod and Gun in Cornwall. I know they have a rifle range, but I don't know about pistol. I would assume at the least, pistol is aloud on the rifle range if there isn't a dedicated area. Their dues used to have a reputation for being a bit pricey, but I don't know what it runs.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I know i am further north than you guys, but i just checked out tri-village rod and gun. 50 and 100 yard bench only for rifle (but i have a up to 200 yard for rifle also elsewhere). trap and skeet (and they do 2x/week.)25yd inoor dual bay (kinda) pistol range, 3d archery walk...$45/year +$10 first year. Yep. this and the $25/year 200 yard rifle club? plus my backyard pistol/22 range. Im loving it.


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

niadhf said:


> I know i am further north than you guys, but i just checked out tri-village rod and gun. 50 and 100 yard bench only for rifle (but i have a up to 200 yard for rifle also elsewhere). trap and skeet (and they do 2x/week.)25yd inoor dual bay (kinda) pistol range, 3d archery walk...$45/year +$10 first year. Yep. this and the $25/year 200 yard rifle club? plus my backyard pistol/22 range. Im loving it.


That is a great price for all of thoes options. To bad it is over and hour north of me. Thanks for the info. I am still looking around here


----------



## Tommyguns (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Rockon,

I belong to the Monroe-Chester Sprotsmans Club in Orange county. We have an outdoor 50 yd pistol range, a 100 & 200 yd rifle range, a skeet range, and two trap ranges, plus an indoor 25 yd pistol range and an archery range. It is a great club. Here is the website: http://www.monroechestersportsmen.org/

I also shoot at Masterclass in Monroe, right off route 17 (3 miles from the NYS thruway exit 16). Here is their website: http://www.ocshooters.com/B/masterclass/masterclass.htm

Both are great places with friendly people and competition packed with fun ~ not angst. Every competition at Masterclass includes a great lunch with hero, home made soup, salads, and home made deserts!

Try us out! (No, I do not work for these establishments).


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

Tommyguns, thanks for the heads up on the monroe chester club it looks great and is just a few miles from my work. Also great website
Thanks again



Tommyguns said:


> Hi Rockon,
> 
> I belong to the Monroe-Chester Sprotsmans Club in Orange county. We have an outdoor 50 yd pistol range, a 100 & 200 yd rifle range, a skeet range, and two trap ranges, plus an indoor 25 yd pistol range and an archery range. It is a great club. Here is the website: http://www.monroechestersportsmen.org/
> 
> ...


----------



## nataku (May 26, 2010)

I am the pistol director of the Northern Westchester Rifle Association. I live in westchester and had the same issues of find a place to shoot matches. I stumble across this club by word of mouth. We normal shoot IPSC pistol, rifle ( pistol caliber carbine ) and shotgun matches at Blue Mountain sportsman center. Not overly competitive just fun and newbies are welcome. Now we have a website *http://nwra-ny.org*. As well, we have trips to shoot 600m at West Point Army range. Next match is June 13th. If any of you guys in other clubs are interested perhaps set up a joint match.


----------



## nataku (May 26, 2010)

This site is good for a list of clubs CMP Club & Competition Tracker

In westchester, you can go to Coyne park in yonkers. Coyne Park Range: Pistol and Rifle Shooting . This range is only for .22 rifles and non magnum pistols. We shoot matches there in the winter time. Its a Westchester county Range like Blue Mountain

This one is really tiny.
Name: Westchester County Police Revolver & Rifle Range
Street: Ardsley Road
Ardsley, ny 10502
Phone: (914) 693-9755

On the border of Putnam / Westchester county
Putnam County Fish and Game


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

New Paltz is not that far off and they have a gun club: New Paltz Rod & Gun Club - Facilities

It is not Glock-friendly (lead bullets only), but they have a rifle range and trap range and a pistol range. The pistol range has a heated shooting house, but the range is outdoors and lighted.

(I am not a member there so this is all second-hand information.)


----------

